# Left hand circular saw - Myth ??



## steptoey (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi

I'm just about to start building my seond boat and they saw use a circular saw to cut the plywood, I attempted this on the last boat and it got ugly. I have some long curves to cut but last time it was awful. Apprently I need a left hand saw, is it true, do they sell left hand circular saws. I understand why they say left hand as a right hander can see the line better ??? 

Has anyone seen a left hander.

Cheers

grant


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yup*

I have one of these:
Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 345 Saw Boss 9 Amp 6-Inch Circular Saw: Home Improvement
The blade is on the "left" side of the motor, but that doesn't mean that you can only use it left handed. It's easier for a righty to see the cut line. Most worm drive or framing saws have the blade on the left side like this: 
http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...artial&Ntx=mode+matchall&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber  bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It is easier for a right hand operator to see the line with a blade on the left saw. Likewise, it's easier for a left handed operator to see the line with the blade on the right.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm left handed and for me, there's no saw I'd rather use than a worm drive, or at least a blade left saw. Especially when it's necessary to tilt the shoe on a bevel. When cutting a bevel, it's much easier for me to support the work with my right hand and cut with the left with a blade left saw. The cut line is very easy to see in this situation.

Opinions do vary, but I don't like blade right saws. They have there place when hand cutting complicated roofs, but I hate the fact that the sawdust chute fills up my nail bags during the cut.:thumbdown:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I've never owned a right blade saw. Don't think I could use one, now.
But that beast I use, Skil Worm Drive, is one heavy dude! Don't know how you framers wield one all day long.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> I've never owned a right blade saw. Don't think I could use one, now.
> But that beast I use, Skil Worm Drive, is one heavy dude! Don't know how you framers wield one all day long.


Yep, worm drive is the only way to go.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The only way for certain things rich*

This is my favorite left hand/blade saw...I own 3 of them, one's new in the box for when the others crap out.








* DeWALT DW936K Heavy-Duty 5-3/8" (136mm) 18V Cordless Trim Saw Kit *

Tool Class: Power Tools, Cordless Power Tools - Tool Type: Saws, Wrenches, Knives and Blades 

DeWalt DW936K Heavy-Duty 5-3/8" (136mm) 18V Cordless Trim Saw Kit Lightweight & compact design allows for use in confined work areas 5-3/8" (136mm) blade can cut a 2x4 in one pass 50 degree bevel provides additional http://javascript<b></b>:showAllDescription('top-description', 226)

 bill
BYW I have 2 worm drives saws, an 8 1/4" Skill, 3- 6"ers and 2 PC
7 1/4's and a few others. If there were only "one way to go" I wouldn't have needed so many??


----------



## steptoey (Jul 30, 2010)

Cheers Guys

I understand now and know what to get, thanks for the info.


Cheers


----------



## loneframer (Mar 28, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> I've never owned a right blade saw. Don't think I could use one, now.
> But that beast I use, Skil Worm Drive, is one heavy dude! Don't know how you framers wield one all day long.


 25 years and counting.:laughing: Actually own 4 of them, in varying stages of decay. All still in working order though.:thumbsup:


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I own 5 circular saws and 3 are left sided and 2 are right sided. Its great having the ability to have saws that bevel to the left and right.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

For those using the battery powered lefty saws, how far will they get you on a single charge?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It varies with what you cut*

But a fully charged 18 V battery will cut a surprising amount of 1 x's or Cedar siding. The secret is to keep buying the saws and drills on sale for only slightly more than a dual battery pack alone. They usually come with a charger and 2 batteries...so far I've got about a dozen batteries..... so I always have a few charged up, but that's just me. The new chargers are quick charge so you won't have to wait that long. The convenience is well worth it. My construction and building days are fewer these days so the stationary tools get more use.  bill


----------



## steptoey (Jul 30, 2010)

I agree, spare batteries are a must. The price nowadays on power tools is excellent, all the cheap brands has greatly reduced the price of brand names which I believe is about time. I myself tend to go for the mid range stuff, I don't do enough to get the top shelf item and I refuse t use the generic stuff.

It sure is a throw away society.

cheers


----------



## WinM70 (Mar 6, 2010)

I own a Skill worm drive Mag 77 model that is 2 lbs lighter than the original worm drive but still a hefty beast, love it. I also own a PC 423 Mag which is also a left hand saw and magnezium so lighter in weight, this saw has a dust collection port that you can attach a vaccum etc to or just angle it to send the dust flying away from your project. Both great saws


----------



## Gunzupm60 (Apr 23, 2017)

Gene Howe said:


> I've never owned a right blade saw. Don't think I could use one, now.
> But that beast I use, Skil Worm Drive, is one heavy dude! Don't know how you framers wield one all day long.


I've been a framing contractor during my entire career and NEVER would I suggest the idea of using a left handed worm drive. I've always used commercial grade circular saws with the guide table on the left, as is the motor. During the cut, the guide table rests on the finis work while the waste falls free to the floor. However, since the advent of battery powered circular saws, ALL manufacturers are for lefties. Where on earth and why is this so? Fortunately I am ambidextrous and cutting with my left hand is not an issue. But where did this idea begin to change from right hand to left hand saws? Building a better mouse trap can be a pain.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*battery powered saws are either*



Gunzupm60 said:


> I've been a framing contractor during my entire career and NEVER would I suggest the idea of using a left handed worm drive. I've always used commercial grade circular saws with the guide table on the left, as is the motor. During the cut, the guide table rests on the finis work while the waste falls free to the floor. However, *since the advent of battery powered circular saws, ALL manufacturers are for lefties*. Where on earth and why is this so? Fortunately I am ambidextrous and cutting with my left hand is not an issue. But where did this idea begin to change from right hand to left hand saws? Building a better mouse trap can be a pain.


I own Rigid, Dewalt and Milwaukee 18 V battery saw and they are either right blade/motor or left blade/motor:






















































Some manufactures offer both side configurations. :surprise2:

Worm drive saws all seem to be Right blade motor which makes no sense to me being right handed this puts the weight of saw on the off fall, since I hold the work down with my left hand. I was never a framer, but I used PC 314 sidewinders when I had to do construction on the house.










Porter Cable came either right or left:


----------



## Gunzupm60 (Apr 23, 2017)

steptoey said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm just about to start building my seond boat and they saw use a circular saw to cut the plywood, I attempted this on the last boat and it got ugly. I have some long curves to cut but last time it was awful. Apprently I need a left hand saw, is it true, do they sell left hand circular saws. I understand why they say left hand as a right hander can see the line better ???
> 
> ...


Left handed circular saws only are available only when purchasing a worm drive, or battery operated. Why anyone other than a lefty would support this idea is beyond me. I recently purchased a battery operated 6 1/2' DEWALT circular saw only to find out it was a lefty. I hate the idea of the guide table of the saw is on the right. The right side being the waste part and when you come to the end of your cut, it breaks off on the finish end because the full weight of your saw rests ON the waste part. I hope this hasn't sounded confusing.


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

Gunzupm60 said:


> Left handed circular saws only are available only when purchasing a worm drive, or battery operated. Why anyone other than a lefty would support this idea is beyond me. I recently purchased a battery operated 6 1/2' DEWALT circular saw only to find out it was a lefty. I hate the idea of the guide table of the saw is on the right. The right side being the waste part and when you come to the end of your cut, it breaks off on the finish end because the full weight of your saw rests ON the waste part. I hope this hasn't sounded confusing.


Not so. 
I'm left handed and always used right handed saws till a couple of years ago. My wife bought me a left handed Porter-Cable circular saw. Must admit though it took a while to get used to the left-hand version.
Cheers


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Maybe it's just me but ...*

I don't get the use of the term ".... handed saws. The saw doenn't know or care which hand you are using to operated it. A more clear designation is left blade/motor or right blade/motor. That way there is no confusuion.

As a "righty" using a right bladed saw, the weight of the saw is on the off fall, not good. If I use a left bladed saw, the weight of the saw/motor is on the workpiece, which IS good. HOWEVER, a "righty" using a left blades saw means you have to look over top of the motor to see the guide mark for your cut line which is awkward or impossible. So, back to a right bladed saw for ease of visibilty. .... it just ain't fair. :crying2: So, just use the table saw. :surprise2:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Building stairs you need both right and left saws, there is no way to cut a skirt that members with the riser on an open side stairs without a right or left bladed saw, depending on which side you are cutting. I take that back, there is a way to use a saw which is the wrong sided blade to cut the miter on a skirt that members with the risers, BUT it is very dangerous as you have to back the saw in which is an all out NO NO.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*my good buddy claims .....*

As a former framer he claims to have more hours running a circ saw "backwards" than most folks have running it forwards. He's a member here, so anything your read here is absolutely without question ... true. 0


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I've purchased left hand and right hand circular saws over the years. IMO Neither L or R will help you saw curves with a circular saw. I know slight curves and even big circles can be cut with a circular saw but I think there are better saws to use when cutting curves and circles. 
I would jig up a router before I'd jig my circular saw for a curved cut. 
My Bosch jig saw loves to cut curves and circles.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

WoodnThings As a saw user I do see/feel the difference BUT not to a point of rejection ( I definitely wouldn't do a rant about both saws being produced ...IF I didn't like a saw I just wouldn't buy it as you wouldn't either).....Since the blade is always slightly offset from the handle center...and as the blade gets duller you'll notice the more drag to that side when using freehand (NO guide) and some people may be weaker in the wrist to one side. I can use left or right hand BUT I'm rt dominant. As a dominant righty I enjoy the "lefty saws to see the guide mark better EXCEPT I do like my saw wieght on the "keeper" piece being sawn NOT the scrap side (I usually keep the "keeper" piece in my left hand). I actually hardly ever look at the blade...I use the guide mark in the front.

"....so anything your read here is absolutely without question ... true." :wink2: :yes: :frown2: :surprise2: :|


----------



## sgibby88 (May 28, 2015)

I'm a righty my self but prefer to use my cordless left blade saw over my right blade skill. To me it's easier to use


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Hope the original poster has a mobile device on his boat to get all this information that has been posted 7 years later. :smile3:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Regardless ...*



FrankC said:


> Hope the original poster has a mobile device on his boat to get all this information that has been posted 7 years later. :smile3:


It is still an interesting topic for discussion no matter the original post date. Some posts are so user specific they won't be of much use to the rest of the members, others have "universal" appeal ....just sayin'


----------

